# Gaggia Classic...Which double basket



## Slick (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi

after reading on here I see my GC has the pressurised basket ie the one with the single hole at the bottom.

I'd like to try a basket with lots of holes in the bottom just like to know what is out there as I am not sure if all the ones available will fit the Classic PF.

I will probably buy a double and a single actually.

One last question does the fitting of a different basket alter the quality of the shot in any way?


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

Slick said:


> One last question does the fitting of a different basket alter the quality of the shot in any way?


Well, it depends actually. Generally, if you switch from a double to a single basket, you need to adjust the grind accordingly. This means dialling in your grinder again...

I only use the double basket. If I really want a single shot, I throw the second shot away.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

one of these should do it

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0183-gaggia-double-filter-basket.html


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

If you change to a normal basket won't you also have to remove the plastic pressurising widget thingy from the PortaFilter too?


----------



## Slick (Nov 24, 2011)

I have spoken to Scott at Happy Donkey and they say yes remove the plastic thingy!!

Thanks for the link snegger!

Slick


----------



## Slick (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok I bought a five quid basket, took out the plastic thingy and replaced the pressurised basket.

In short this has been the single biggest improvement I have made to my shots.

Good striping, flavour time and above all consistency.

Oh and crema and guiness effect and EVERYTHING!!!

Hussah!

tim


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

That's great!

Next is to get a naked PF and VST so you can really see the beauty of the espresso as it comes out


----------



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

Slick said:


> Ok I bought a five quid basket, took out the plastic thingy and replaced the pressurised basket.
> 
> In short this has been the single biggest improvement I have made to my shots.
> 
> ...


Good move, I am sure the grinder makes much more of a difference now too?


----------



## Slick (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes indeed. I did see improvement with the grinder now though after half a dozen shots of changing baskets the tweaks on the grinder have made significant improvements.

So getting the mc2 has made sense now!!!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Slick said:


> So getting the mc2 has made sense now!!!
> 
> Tim


There should be a sticky with comments like this somewhere in the forum. Kind of like a tesimonial. Then every time someone says, "A grinder isn't important" we can point them to it


----------

